# british dragon (real or fake) 25mil vile testaboln e 250 w/pics



## keystone (Oct 9, 2010)

ok well I know my source is good bc I recently got Qv sus 275 and test e 250 from them and it was gtg. now I got BD testablon 250 in a 25mil vile. I poped the cap and the stoper is green and it has the BD logo on it with two arrows on it pointing toward the logo.I have heard every thing about them not being around anymore since gear grinder,but I heard that about the QV too and it was gtg. so bro's my question is has anyone seen this BD or tried it.....as always any info would be much appreciated.....sorry the pics are not the best


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

Its it FDA approved there are alot of fake out there


----------



## keystone (Oct 9, 2010)

I didnt really understand you reply bro could you elalaborate for me plz


----------



## pyes (Oct 9, 2010)

keystone said:


> I didnt really understand you reply bro could you elalaborate for me plz


 
don't feel bad, no one ever knows what that jewish prick is talking about (^_^)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

pyes said:


> don't feel bad, no one ever knows what that jewish prick is talking about (^_^)


 
You know


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2010)

it could be both fake and g2g . . .  listen to what these Jews are telling you


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 9, 2010)

It looks ok so pinn it you'll know


----------



## REXORE (Oct 10, 2010)

All BD stiff is fake since the real BD went down LONG ago, but  china BD is gtg. not letting me add a pic for some reason but it should have a virtical red shiny stripe on the right side with 2 china letters on it in white. Only 2 ways to tell for sure tho, get it tested ( fat chance) or wasted -5 weeks and see if it works.....bothe ways suck tho. Gl man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

3 .. .2. . . 1. . . . enter World-Pharma


----------



## Saney (Oct 10, 2010)

If you want real Gear, then have pop-pye make you some prop for 135$


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> 3 .. .2. . . 1. . . . enter World-Pharma


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2010)

Dear friend, we need to tell you that first of all go to official BD site and read!

www.britishdragon.com

Your vials are FAKE!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend, we need to tell you that first of all go to official BD site and read!
> 
> www.britishdragon.com
> 
> Your vials are FAKE!


 
What took you so long WP?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> What took you so long WP?


 GICH


----------



## keystone (Oct 10, 2010)

I would WP if your site wasn't down all day


----------

